# Game camera photos place



## rod44 (Jun 17, 2013)

This one is about 75 yards behind the house. Put out some table scraps. Kind of like the video option.

http://s384.photobucket.com/user/Rodhorses/media/coyote5_zpsf52c7c22.mp4.html


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Nice vid!


----------

